# how to learn 100 standards



## leoravera (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello

I wrote a short guide

"how to learn 100 standards with a methodical and progressive system"

if you are interested visit

www.leoravera.it/100s/?nid=120695

Regards
Leo Ravera


----------

